# 2001 Jeep Cherokee Sport 4x4



## SNUFFY (Mar 23, 2004)

I purchased the aforementioned from my neighbor today for $ 5900. It has 59,020 miles with new tires, fresh oil change, and a new belt. I've got some Yakima's that I can put up top. Anyone got one with a rack on the front that can advise how to get one mounted?? Any heating problems with a front mounted rack??

Any present items that I need to keep an eye on or in the glove box that will need future repairs?? I know that the motor and tranny should be good for 200,000 with some TLC.

Thanks!

SNUFFY


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I have a 2000.

I put a DrawTite hitch on the front to mount my rack. Works ok. No heating problems with the rack.

http://pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35389

Problems to look out for? Only issue I've had was a periodic vapor lock caused by the summer gas with ethanol after a short hot soak. Ended up wrapping my injectors and fuel rail with heat wrap. Cured it.

http://www.naxja.org/forum/showthread.php?t=921686


----------



## SNUFFY (Mar 23, 2004)

*Thanks:*

BubbaBlue. I registered at the NAXJA site too.
Where did you find the rack that is mounted on top of your Jeep. Any mods to make the rack fit?

Thanks!

SNUFFY


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

It's a Rola from down under... got it from etrailer.com. 

Mounting issues? None. That's why I chose that rack. 


Here are some pictures:
http://pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34035&highlight=Rola&page=2


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

if its stick watch your clutch assembly. they start to slip around 125k unless you drive it like its anything other than a jeep. ^_^

luckily OEM and aftermarket parts are readily available.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

watch out for your AC condensor... I know many of the XJs have problem with AC around 80k...


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

Only problem that I've had besides a water pump going at 150k was the normal rear end squat. The leafs become almost flat after time and use, especially if you carry much. It's an easy fix by several different methods. For the front rack you can get a custom mounted rack with custom receivers or a front factory receiver. I got one from Rusty's and it was cake to put on, one hour and a few beers and it was done. http://rustysoffroad.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=rustys&Product_Code=RA-FRTH-XJ&Category_Code=rec_hit


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

MB, what class hitch is that? I didn't see anything listing the class.

DMS #525
OBPA


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

scavengerj said:


> MB, what class hitch is that? I didn't see anything listing the class.
> 
> DMS #525
> OBPA


When I bought it they told me it was rated to be used with up to an 8,000lb winch. It comes with these bracketshttp://rustysoffroad.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=rustys&Product_Code=RR-TH11-XJ&Category_Code=rec_hit that have bolts that go through your frame, basically tying your frame together, and reinforcing the hitch. Easy as pie to install, and the only issue is the driver side back bolt for the bracket is a little close the the steering box, it doesn't touch, just was a little harder to tight up. The rest was a breeze. It took longer to take off the bumper and reinstall than putting the whole receiver on.


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks!
Hmm. wonder if the frame tie in brackets they sell for/with jcr front bumpers would work with that? Grade 8 hdw and I believe they actually mount one longer one through the steering box helping to reenforce it also. D'uh, I should have known the class if it has a 2" receiver.

DMS #525
OBPA


----------



## hoagiexj (May 19, 2006)

go grab a TPS switch!!! known problem on cherokee's


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

*2000 XJ Evaporator problem...*



SeaSalt said:


> watch out for your AC condensor... I know many of the XJs have problem with AC around 80k...


My 2000 XJ holds a freon charge (R134a) for about 2 days and then its gone. I've been told its the evaporator in the dash of the car thats leaking and that its a monster biotch to fix it. Has anyone on here replaced the evaporator of an XJ before? I was quoted 400-800, and I don't need A/C that bad! Any help would be greatly appreciated.

David


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Hurricane44 said:


> My 2000 XJ holds a freon charge (R134a) for about 2 days and then its gone. I've been told its the evaporator in the dash of the car thats leaking and that its a monster biotch to fix it. Has anyone on here replaced the evaporator of an XJ before? I was quoted 400-800, and I don't need A/C that bad! Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> David


I haven't had to do mine yet, thankfully.

If you haven't checked NAXJA, I suggest doing a search there. Wealth of knowledge there.
http://naxja.org/forum/


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

Hurricane44 said:


> My 2000 XJ holds a freon charge (R134a) for about 2 days and then its gone. I've been told its the evaporator in the dash of the car thats leaking and that its a monster biotch to fix it. Has anyone on here replaced the evaporator of an XJ before? I was quoted 400-800, and I don't need A/C that bad! Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> David


Mine is fine and only had to do normal recharging. but that price is about right. It's an 8 hour job for someone who knows what they're doing. You've got airbags and the whole dash to deal with. I wouldn't attempt it as a DIY project, even if you're mechanically inclined because it's such a PIA and just worth paying someone to do. But, that is pretty average for cost.


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback fellas. I'll check the NAXJA website and do alittle more searching.


----------

